
Apple WWDC15 Keynote Live Broadcast - qnk
http://www.apple.com/live/2015-june-event/
======
notsony
_> Live streaming video requires Safari 6.0.5 or later on OS X v10.8.5 or
later; Safari on iOS 6.0 or later. Streaming via Apple TV requires second- or
third-generation Apple TV with software 6.2 or later._

Apple continues to refuse acknowledgment of the existence of a heterogeneous
computing environment. Many people who do not have access to an Apple computer
will not be able to watch the stream. Contrast with Google who stream their
keynote on YouTube. So rather than being inclusive, the company is being
exclusive.

Yet Tim Cook, with regards to diversity of employees, believes "It's the
future of our company... I think the most diverse group will produce the best
product, I firmly believe that."[1]

Does Tim Cook not see the irony of his posturing? How can he produce the best
products if he and his employees are hired to reject the reality of the
technology world around them and enforce isolation rather than encourage
interoperability?

[1] [http://mashable.com/2015/06/08/tim-cook-apple-diversity-
wome...](http://mashable.com/2015/06/08/tim-cook-apple-diversity-women-
future/)

~~~
matthewmacleod
Apple use HTTP Live Streaming (HLS) to broadcast live events. This is an
entirely open standard. Indeed, it's super-simple to implement and use. AFAIK
they submitted it as an Internet Draft, but I'm not sure it's gone anywhere.

HTTP Live Streaming is supported by more than just Apple devices – it'll work
with recent Android devices too, and with VLC / other media players. I
wouldn't expect Apple to certify the compatibility of the stream with other
devices – sure, it might work, but would you expect them to explain the full
gamut of software which might potentially be able to view the stream?

People get awfully worked up about this sort of thing without taking a small
step back and thinking about it for a minute. This is not a horrible "let's
ignore non-Apple users" conspiracy. It's just explaining the system
requirements that Apple is targeting to the expected audience – basically all
of whom will be using an Apple device.

~~~
hayksaakian
Taken from a phone with 100% support for HLS

[http://www.imgur.com/VvAhSEF.png](http://www.imgur.com/VvAhSEF.png)

~~~
matthewmacleod
Here you go: [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/15pijbnaefv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/15pijbnaefvpoijbaefvpihb06/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8)

Since I imagine it's difficult to determine which devices support HLS in-
browser, I guess they don't show the video.

~~~
fenomas
It's trivially easy to detect in-browser (with mediaElement.canPlayType()).
Modernizr detects HLS support out of the box.

~~~
serge2k
uh huh.

and then you try to fullscreen on android and it breaks because android.

------
qnk

      New York: 1 p.m. EDT
      Chicago: 12 p.m. CDT
      Honolulu: 7 a.m. HST
      London: 6 p.m. BST
      Paris: 7 p.m. CEST
      Moscow: 9 p.m. MSK
      Mumbai: 10:30 p.m. IST
      Beijing: 1 a.m. CST
      Seoul: 2 a.m. KST
      Sydney: 3 a.m. AEST

~~~
nailer
Thanks. You wonder why Apple still do:

'Our live broadcast begins at 10 a.m. PDT.'

Rather than detecting my location and showing me the local time.

~~~
mikeash
Because for Apple, Cupertino is the center of the universe, and they don't try
to hide it. That's their time zone and that's all they really care about.

~~~
santaclaus
They should have named their new font Cupertino.

~~~
philwelch
Apple tends to reuse trademarks. San Francisco was the name of a "wacky"
ransom note looking font on old Macs. Likewise, "SuperDrive" was repurposed
for both the 1.4 MB floppy drive and the CD/DVD-R/RW/+R optical disc drive
they used to ship.

------
grecy
VLC Stream:

[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/15pijbnaefv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/15pijbnaefvpoijbaefvpihb06/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)

~~~
MCRed
This will give you a static stream, which means if your bandwidth dips or the
demand spikes you may have problems.

So don't complain if you have problems with it.

~~~
grecy
Interesting, thanks.

Any idea how to get a dynamic stream in VLC?

~~~
kristofferR
VLC is just horrible with HLS streams unfortunately.

The app I run on my jailbroken PS3 (Movian) is actually way more capable.

------
sosuke
Watch the WWDC from Windows on Twitch:
[http://www.twitch.tv/thehogbit](http://www.twitch.tv/thehogbit)

------
mercer
It's interesting how they've been shifting the tone of the keynotes since Jobs
died. They're trying to be a bit more playful and especially this keynote has
been full of jokes.

To some extent, I like how they're explicitly not trying to hold on to Jobs'
way of doing things. On the other hand, they're dangerously close in 'dad
trying to be cool' territory. I think this is the first keynote where I got
that vibe, especially when they got Drake on stage.

Anyone have a good theory as to why they're changing the tone of the keynotes?
Or am I seeing something that isn't there?

------
chki
Oh, it's that time of the year again, where I need to type "Safari" in to the
Spotlight Search.

------
tzehren
For anyone wanting to watch this on Windows or Android, check out this article
to find out how:

[http://9to5mac.com/2015/06/02/apple-wwdc-windows-android-
liv...](http://9to5mac.com/2015/06/02/apple-wwdc-windows-android-livestream/)

------
austenallred
Interesting that apple.com redirects on Safari. It straight up auto-plays
WWDC.

------
MCRed
This WWDC is the most underwhelming one evah!!!!

Seriously, though, I'm pretty excited. Each year is the worst ever-- kinda
like SXSW these days-- to some people. I don't understand where they are
coming from. Sure, some years are more fundamental than others... but Apple
always has one great thing to announce.

I happened to be there, and in the audience not too far from Steve when he
came out and started speaking while a coffin rose up from beneath the stage.
Then he opened the coffin and placed a Mac OS 9 box in the Coffin. It was
wonderful. (And I was so happy because, unlike the 1980s, I was no longer
interested in classic Mac OS.)

My last regular WWDC was in 2003, and I remember being really impressed that
they gave out Leather Jackets (thought that was probable 2001, now that I
think about it.) Nothing like communing with the mac faithful once a year-
back when being a mac developer meant having trouble finding jobs where you
actually got to do mac development.

Seriously, I got hired more than once to work on a mac product, only to be
shifted over to windows soon after. Consequently, I just stopped learning
windows so they wouldn't think I could do it and what I did know became out of
date... so I ended up working on Linux instead! But Linux is fine by me.

Once the videos started coming out regularly, it didn't make much sense to go
to San Francisco for a week-- $1500 for the conference, $2,500 more all in for
hotel and airfare and all that-- a $600 set of DVDs is a much better deal.

But I did go back in 2008 so my partner (we started an iOS development shop)
could get the experience and get a first hand education in the just released
"iPhone SDK".

One thing that's interesting-- there has been no real rumor about what's going
to be released.

I haven't a clue.

And I love it.

Apple's at their best when they surprise. The amount of surprise may not reach
some people's expectations...

But this day is more significant to me (as a graybeard adult) than christmas
probably ever was.

So, Happy WWDC Keynote Day!

Rest in Peace, Steve!

~~~
nailer
> Then he opened the coffin and placed a Mac OS 9 box in the coffin.

video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl7xQ8i3fc0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl7xQ8i3fc0)

